# Comment zapper la PRAM et la NVRAM ?



## LCT (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté avant la panne davril 2002 par antoine113 : 
* je vais essayer avec les 5 dongs mais je comprends pas, pour zapper la pram, j'ai lu que c'était 2 dans l'aide mac *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour zapper la PRAM c'est effectivement 2 dongs après redémarrage, comme indiqué dans l'Aide Mac (taper PRAM).
Après extinction et rallumage, les 2 dongs zappent aussi la NVRAM.
Pour les 5 dongs, je ne sais pas.


----------

